# What is the BIOS speaker called?



## Aastii

Alright, bit of a weird one but the speaker which makes the bios beeps, what is the technical name for it?

I got my new CPU heatsink today (thanks ScOuT ) and it is much bigger than i thought so i had to take my mobo tray out, which meant disconnecting all my wires to get it in, and in putting all of my wires and the motherboard back in i accidentally pulled one of the BIOS beep speaker wires out. I tried stripping the wires back to twist and resolder em but god knows what they used to wrap the wires in but it took the wire with it even with strippers, so my speaker is now useless and i need another, that is why i need the name to find a place that sells them. Thanks


----------



## PohTayToez

I think that it is most commonly just called the "motherboard speaker".


----------



## Aastii

PohTayToez said:


> I think that it is most commonly just called the "motherboard speaker".



cool thankyou. Just googled it and they are on ebay for a couple £ buy it now, so not breaking the bank really


----------



## Sean89

Try your local computer store, mine always just gives me them free since he doesnt care


----------



## Aastii

Sean89 said:


> Try your local computer store, mine always just gives me them free since he doesnt care



honestly, i didn't think of that. Will give them a ring tomorrow see if he has any at all


----------



## StrangleHold

I just use these anymore.


----------



## Aastii

StrangleHold said:


> I just use these anymore.



that is the one i am on about  that is a motherboard speaker then yea?


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> that is the one i am on about  that is a motherboard speaker then yea?



Did one not come with your case? Usually a motherboard speaker like that comes in the accessories packet for a case(where screws/etc are).


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Did one not come with your case? Usually a motherboard speaker like that comes in the accessories packet for a case(where screws/etc are).



yes it did, read the original post for the problem i have


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> yes it did, read the original post for the problem i have



Oh, that explains it


----------

